# Looking for Travel Trailer or 5th Wheel



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking for a camper for my parents who are up in age. Something 25ft or bigger, 1 slide out, decent shape, with no leaks. Travel Trailer or 5th wheel is fine. They have a budget of $5K and live in Palacios area. Been looking online with not much luck, and not doing craigslist. 

Reaching out to the 2cool family to see what you have. Please PM, thanks for your support on the matter.

Warren


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

PPL.

If it's to stay stationary and not be hauled around Texas, you could look at FEMA trailers. Easily under $5k.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Lots of scams on craiglist to sift through. 

I've heard many campers were sold and are now residing in the upper midwest as living quarters for flood victims up there.

You can try Facebook marketplace. I haven't bought anything through there but the listings I've seen suggest fewer scams


----------



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

Still Looking.

Thank's for reply's, unfortunately I don't do facebook and have tried PPL.

Thanks,
NE14FISHING


----------

